# 3rd times the charm



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Well im back in the air game again....round 3

im sure most of the og guys will remember me, but for those who dont these are my old cars

1st car....

running 2nd gen mason techs, right before they went to the bagyard style, and aac rears










2nd.....

My tdi cabby...the drop top smoker...bomber fronts, airlift rears, switchspeed










3rd and hopefully the last

1999.5 B5 Quatro 1.8t

currently on st coils

airlift front and rear struts (hopefully will show up soon), e-level (ordering this week)










kinda nervous to go with the e-level due to the level sensors (tried to install a friends) but after reading through more builds it doesnt seem that bad to install them, i just want something simple this time and not needing gauges is what will be really nice


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

It was only a matter of time, well that and another option for rear struts


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha ironically enough Jim I thought third time was the charm air ride wise for me as well. Believe me once the air ride bug bites it never lets go! :laugh: I was already contemplating air for the red gti but might hold out until I get another A4 haha.

But in any case good luck with the build and let me know if you need some help, wyomissing isn't that far from school :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah i go back and forth every day, but hitting everything right now is getting old, ill still drive low however, just would like the option cuz theres a lot of roads i shouldnt go near anymore now

biggest pain is going to be the sensors and setting up the trunk so 95% of everything is hidden, never thought id bag the a4 tho


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> kinda nervous to go with the e-level due to the level sensors (tried to install a friends) but after reading through more builds it doesnt seem that bad to install them, i just want something simple this time and not needing gauges is what will be really nice


The install is really straightforward once you find the right spot, it's pure pleasure after that, i ****ing love when my car auto adjust the bag air pressure when the its loaded like crazy (camping trip), priceless to me and worth the $$$, accuair :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

:wave:



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

hey there :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

have always been a fan of your previous rides, so im sure the third and not the final one will look just as good if not better:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Hopefully I can start making some updates soon, ordering the management this week, just waiting on a new card


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hopefully Air Lift ships out these B5 kits soon, Rali is over in Michigan right now harassing them


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

andrew m. said:


> can't stay away, can you, kyle? :laugh:


Haha nope Andrew I really don't think I can! I have diagnosed myself with an addiction to air ride haha.

Jim, do you know what size lines you are running? I will be interested to see the fill/dump times in the A4 compared to the gti


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> Haha nope Andrew I really don't think I can! I have diagnosed myself with an addiction to air ride haha.
> 
> Jim, do you know what size lines you are running? I will be interested to see the fill/dump times in the A4 compared to the gti


im sure ill be doing 3/8" lines, thats what i had on the cabby, for the jetta i ran 1/4" od copper

good news tho card just showed up so i will be ordering today :thumbup:

just not sure if i wanna do dual 3gal tanks cuz i wanna hide everything in the spare tire area which isnt the biggest

also cant decide between dual 400 or 444


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Are the fill times for the 400 and 444 similar? I'd go with whichever has the fastest fill time. :thumbup:


If space is an issue, why not just run one 3 gallon tank and one compressor?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im sure i could fit dual 3 gal, for right now ill prolly just stick with the normal tank that comes in the kits and run a single 444, i can always upgrade tanks later on


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Ma$e said, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back, :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Well im back in the air game again....round 3


 Been wondering where the hell you've been lately, glad to see you back with a new project


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good to see u back...shoulda made it an s4 tho


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> Ma$e said, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back, :beer:


your car looked great at vagfair, was gonna say hi but didnt get a chance



16v_HOR said:


> Been wondering where the hell you've been lately, glad to see you back with a new project


yeah took a short break after the cabby, well didnt think id bag another car again



Chris-tA-4 said:


> Good to see u back...shoulda made it an s4 tho


i know, with still having the m3 i didnt want another car with annoying maintence, working on an s4 tho which then would get all the air goodies


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

trunk install should start this weekend :thumbup:

I plan to get almost everything set up and working other than the level sensors asap so then once the struts finally show up then i can just swap them in quick and setup the sensors and be done


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

How the rear should sit, hopefully lower


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

picking up all the management tomorrow then starting on the trunk tomorrow night


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

off to meet up with andrew.....updates will happen tonight


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

In for updates!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Nothing real exciting happened after i got home tonight, ended up running the power wire which took a little while..no pics cuz its boring lol 

Did get some things ready however and read through some stuff and look through my old parts and see what i could use, need to grab some fittings from work tomorrow and keep going on the tank 

Well after messing with the tank I ordered the exo mount, not sure if I'll use it tho...just since it's the accuair tank which is designed for it, very clever i might add, ports are in perfect spots and things like that 

generic pic of tank and manifold and compressors....kinda to see if i like the way the exo mount would be 










May mount the controller in the ashtray, or armrest since I have yhe wireless fobs I won't need to mess with it a whole lot. It does fit well in the ashtray but would take some work, I can wedge it in the armrest which i think is what i will do, i want it hidden anyway.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

glad to see you bagging another prospect :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*major* upgrade from the cabby :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Prolly won't have many updates till Tuesday, with the weather and prolly babysitting tomorrow I won't have time plus I won't have the exo mounts till Tuesday anyway


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbup: nice man keep it going


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i really want exo mounts... but im so lazy to redo sh&t  --- heyooooo!!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I wasn't gonna use them since I kinda need my trunk space but oh well, never had a nice setup yet so maybe this will work well

No idea what to do with my sub however


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

should have some updates tonight, was working on the tank and exo mounts today finally, still waiting on the compressor mounts tho and need to buy some tools to cut my floor....also picking up a plasma cutter saturday to make cutting my control arm notches easier


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Exo Mounts?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> Exo Mounts?


yeah just missing the compressor mounts...no clue when i will get those either


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

hmm i may move the vu4 like that...only thing im not happy with is all the wires due to where the ecu is mounted, but it looks good, just wish the compressor mounts would show up already


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah the Exo Mounts are super clean, since my first air install things have really evolved like crazy!

And Jim I know the feeling, waiting for parts is the worst :thumbdown:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

well it sucks when things have to be drop shipped instead of being instock locally


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> well it sucks when things have to be drop shipped instead of being instock locally


+1


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest of the mounts came today, many updates tomorrow...or late tonight once I'm done baby sitting


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Only thing I got done tonight


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

What the current options for b5 quattro rear bags?

I haven't poked around in the air community since I got sick of mine and sold it all. 

I used to run modified Air Lifts but they kept on blowing


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

New airlift or bagyards


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Small update, compressors mounted and working well, just need the bags to ship

Basically today was playing with the plasma cutter and babysitting


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Not happy with the sub, but without it my stereo is terrible since I have no rear speakers, gonna wrap the floor this week or stain it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stain would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to the help of a friend for parts...hopefully cutting for my arms tomorrow


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ran out of parts however, well little clamps for hoses and zip ties so i didnt get to drive it yet, but that should happen tomorrow....guess ill be driving the m3 with snow tires for a few days lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

It's sad that I actually do


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh yeah!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Damn Jim you work quick :thumbup: this will be at h2o right?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> Damn Jim you work quick :thumbup: this will be at h2o right?


lol i dont mess around....all business here, just lucky to have some good friends locally to get me stuff when i need it, yeah it will be down there

starting to stress about the level sensor mounting tho


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> lol i dont mess around....all business here, just lucky to have some good friends locally to get me stuff when i need it, yeah it will be down there
> 
> starting to stress about the level sensor mounting tho


Glad to hear that it will be down there. And with the level sensors, mine sat in a box for like 3 months until I sold the E-level system. Never even made it on the car  

I hope your sensor install goes better though


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Started cutting the one tower today but it was a pain with this rain, and cant start the sensors untill i get it on the ground so i know where to mount them, about a 1/4" to go


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

We need some real photos, my old eyes have to squint to see your phone photos :laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ill try and get some tomorrow with a real camera


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

What are you using to cut the towers Jim?

And yeah I'm in for real pictures too :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Hole saw and grinder last night, bought a plasma to use tho but with the rain I had to wait


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I was going to say plasma is the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I renew my congratulations here too!:what:

waiting to see the front to the ground!!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> I was going to say plasma is the way to go :thumbup:


by far the most fun tool i have ever owned



giostt said:


> I renew my congratulations here too!:what:
> 
> waiting to see the front to the ground!!!!


its about 1/4" from the ground...just doesn look like it is...just the way the subframe is on these cars they always look kinda high just like the tt


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> its about 1/4" from the ground...just doesn look like it is


:sly::sly::screwy: perfect!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Stock height lol


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

:facepalm: not the pictures I was hoping to see


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

only thing ill get done tonight will be redoing some interrior parts since this storm is getting worse


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Good point, I'm hoping MU will flood out tomorrow so I can sleep in more haha


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


>


is not dangerous? I thought to pass the tubes inside the car ...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you notice a difference in height after cutting the bay?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Did you notice a difference in height after cutting the bay?


I forgot to measure before and after, but it seems like it helped a little, it was deffinitly sitting on the tie rods, i havnt adjusted the shocks either tho since right now its basically sitting on the subframe reinforment plates


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ive always wanted to run them inside the car, but for me thats time i dont have pulling the whole interrior, ive never had a problem with them outside before either, they are acutally tucked away well, just doesnt look like it in the pics


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

andrew m. said:


> the answer to that is kind of a mixed bag...
> 
> running the lines inside the car is probably safer, but it takes much more time to run everything through the cabin. In addition to that, if you have an issue with the system and need to access your airline, it suddenly becomes much more difficult to service your system.
> 
> ...


is the first time I have an air system, so I prefer to play it safe and put everything inside. I have no problem of time, so I'll do that.

lines have much expansion when the system is 100 psi? approximately ...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Today's excitement was a leak driving home from work, rubbed through a line


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Doh! :banghead:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Front sensors installed, now to start on the rears and hopefully finish tonight


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the rear looks so good


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Sensors mounted finally but having issues with the rears...it levels itself out..then after a few min either one side or the other rear lights up red


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

uploaded new pics


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks so good Jim! Can't really help you with the sensor issue but I hope you get it figured out soon :thumbup:

Also, how do the struts ride?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Rides awesome, snapped a sensor in the rear tho


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


>



Wish this was desktop size…...:sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes! looks awesome dude!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

beautiful! but a photo in front view? to see how large!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

some my friend took, ill rehost the others i posted today if i have some time



Dr. Hermie said:


> Hinrich's A4 by Greybush, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hinrich's A4 by Greybush, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

once i get the rears working properly ill be happy with the e-level, still pissed i broke a sensor and have to spend another $100 on this, hopefully i can just fix the broken mounting tab instead


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i looked at this thread last night and thought your car had two different color wheels and thought i was just tired but any reason for that :laugh: ?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayy said:


> i looked at this thread last night and thought your car had two different color wheels and thought i was just tired but any reason for that :laugh: ?


just for fun, plus i couldnt decide what color i wanted, keeps the car interesting depending on how i park it and see it


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> just for fun, plus i couldnt decide what color i wanted, keeps the car interesting depending on how i park it and see it


does grab attention:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayy said:


> does grab attention:thumbup:


I plan to repaint them if i have time before h20


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I plan to repaint them if i have time before h20


id fully polish them


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayy said:


> id fully polish them


ive been thinking about it, but id rather just get them chromed instead...im bad at keeping up with polished parts


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> ive been thinking about it, but id rather just get them chromed instead...im bad at keeping up with polished parts


that works as long as they're shiny:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hottt :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

might shorten the front struts...not running any gauges but my heigh setting of 1 doesnt have much air when i dump from that so im thinking if i shorten the struts a little then itll require more air to lift af that height and ride better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You are 100% correct. Got to love the fully threaded bodies


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You are 100% correct. Got to love the fully threaded bodies


not sure if im gonna do that yet, but deff worth a shot....might add some gauges to the system just so i know whats going on when its super low, gonna assume tho if i shortened them then id need to adjust my front level sensors ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Not necessarily. Only if shortening them allows the front to go out of the current travel range of the sensor.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ill give it a shot tomorrow, do you guys have extra sensors in stock?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

remounted the rears, but in the process broke the one sensor worse lol so grabbing one from my friend today who hasnt installed his yet

do you guys think shortening the strut itself, or the lower mounting foot would be better?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

finally uploaded my pics for real instead of tapatalk


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Trunk is 99% done


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

added a cool sub box ( well i think it looks cool) in today with the help of a friend, its hidden and ill get some pics tomorrow of that, still need to shorten the fronts a little bit yet and maybe cut some more of the rain tray


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

My morning surprise


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

That sucks man, on another note, I would get rid of the box. While cool it is taking away from the nice set up in the trunk.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I wanna keep the sub and this was the easiest/fastest solution, it comes out very easily anyway


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

well new tire ordered and i really dont like the nankangs just couldnt justify paying over $400 to change to something else right now :thumbdown:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

tire fixed...its nice to be local to kams and do enough business there he can fit me in usually anytime plus they got the tire next day....still not happy with the nankangs tho

he said it was low pressure prolly...the wheels need to be around 40 cuz they dont hold a stretched tire very well

trunk complete other than straps on the sub box, all sensors working well, finally calibrated at work where its very level...subframe plates are on the ground finally :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

some pics i took today


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks great Jim :thumbup: I saw you rolling around on the strip down in OC from up on my balcony. Looked great then too


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks great. I wish I still lived in wyomissing so we could do random bagged b5 shoots together


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good man!

saw you rolling around oc, but never saw the car parked. glad you got the sensors squared away :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

buck_russell said:


> looks good man!
> 
> saw you rolling around oc, but never saw the car parked. glad you got the sensors squared away :thumbup:


i had it parked at my hotel a lot, sensors are working like 95% of the time...its the rears that are still giving me issues


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

2 my friend took..ill upload more as i see them


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

How much did your setup set you back?
I love those wheels. Get at me if you ever wanna get rid of them


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

around 4k id say, bags were a preorder special tho at 1600 and now they are 1900, but i did also get the exo mounts and the wireless controls and dual 444


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

some more


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

O.M.G.!!!!!! pretty car!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

looks great dude 

ive met you before at the barnes and nobles when you had the tdi cabby.... way before i had my car tho 

would really love to see the b5 in person


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> looks great dude
> 
> ive met you before at the barnes and nobles when you had the tdi cabby.... way before i had my car tho
> 
> would really love to see the b5 in person


 im usually always out at the meets still :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

sounds good. 
when are the meets usually?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

saturdays at 6 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> saturdays at 6 :thumbup:


 
alright if nothing shows up ill be there


----------

